# Getting poop smell out of vinyl/laminate flooring?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys! A post at this odd hour is a dead giveaway that something bad happened. 
Soro had a blowout in the kitchen, poor boy... But considering the rest of our rental is carpet, I am quite thankful. I cleaned the floor with an odor removing spray meant for carpet, as well as diluted white vinegar. Somehow, the poop smell is not coming out of the floor. Any suggestions?

Dog-wise, Soro is very, very housetrained and it wouldn't have happened unless it was an absolute emergency. Judging by the looks of things, he got into something bad. No idea what it was, but I'm sure he will be fine


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

hydrogen peroxide and baking soda 50/50 mix. Scrub the area and let sit till it drys, then wash it off. A lot of those types of floorings are like sponges and it has most likely soaked in. Hopefully that will neutralize it.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We had some litterbox incidents recently and I used nature's miracle. You saturate a towel/dish towel/whatever with it and put it over the area and leave to air dry. Worked wonderfully for us.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Nature's Miracle definitely works!

I would also suggest a steam mop, but only if you have it on hand. I love mine and it's great for killing germs and odour causing bacteria


----------



## Margot49 (Oct 2, 2015)

All good suggestions but, if that is laminate flooring like wood slats, etc, you cannot leave liquid on there long or it will warp.

I do use a steam mop on our high gloss laminate flooring but never let it sit in one area for long. If an area gets too wet, I wipe it up with a towel. 

Years ago, when I helped with Greyhound Rescue, had a male mark in my living room that I did not see right away and the floor warped.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

A steam mop would be the best thing for wood laminate (and probably a good investment anyway). We used to have laminate at the old house and got a steam mop before we moved. The floors were the cleanest they had been since they were new after using the mop. It also took the dog odor out of them.

Vinyl/linoleum, I am not sure about. Except the fact that I do not like vinyl because it's a dirt sponge.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Margot49 said:


> All good suggestions but, if that is laminate flooring like wood slats, etc, you cannot leave liquid on there long or it will warp.


Ooh good point. I looked it up on the NM website and for laminate it actually says to apply generously to the area, let it sit for 20mins, mop up the excess and then leave it to airdry.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Good advice above. I swear by Natures Miracle! 

Hope Soro's doing okay! Poor guy.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure where he was in the kitchen, but my dog was violently ill in his crate and it even splattered on the walls. You might make sure that you wipe down all surfaces in the area ... just in case.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes cheap, clay (kaolinite) kitty litter will help. Add a small amount of water to dampen some kitty litter so that it's not dust dry, clean the floor with your method of choice, and then put a cup or so of the kitty litter over the spot overnight to help absorb the remaining odors. You can also cut an onion in half to help absorb the smell, or put some white vinegar in a bowl.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Another vote for Nature's Miracle. I pour it on the area, wipe around with a sponge, and then use a paper towel or a rag to wipe it up. In addition to Toby, I have a long haired cat that vomits furballs on a regular basis. We buy NM by the gallon!


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

hanksimon said:


> Sometimes cheap, clay (kaolinite) kitty litter will help. Add a small amount of water to dampen some kitty litter so that it's not dust dry, clean the floor with your method of choice, and then put a cup or so of the kitty litter over the spot overnight to help absorb the remaining odors. You can also cut an onion in half to help absorb the smell, or put some white vinegar in a bowl.


Great ideas!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks all! The night-of when I made this post I cleaned it as best as I could with odor removers, baking soda and vinegar, floor cleaner... And nothing could remove the lingering smell.
But the next morning, it was gone. So maybe airing it out did the trick. But I will definitely keep these suggestions on hand next time it happens. Which is hopefully never.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Note about baking soda and vinegar - if you mix them, it cancels them out, generating carbon dioxide, which will only carbonate the smell . Baking soda will help absorb the smells when left overnight (like the kitty litter) and vacuumed up. Vinegar helps neutralize some smells, b/c the acid helps to breakdown some of the smelly chemicals.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh, good! Air is a miracle  

So Soro's okay now? I was getting kinda worried when you didn't come back on


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your concern! He is certainly not acting like anything is wrong, but I just gave him some kibble today so I won't know until I walk him later and... see what comes out


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

ETA: He is still acting fine, but something is definitely wrong with the plumbing so he is seeing a vet tomorrow if I can get an appointment.


----------

